# Carrotz Corner!



## CarrotzMom (Jul 22, 2010)

"Hello My name is *Carrot*! I am a 6 week oldish *Flemish Giant* baby! I do not yet know what sex I am. My mommy wasa Fawn color and my daddie was a Sandy color. I do not have a picture of me yet but I am extremely CUTE! My Cage is big for me know but I know soon it will be small. I have a nice big waterbottle and foodbowl. Mommy is also training me to use a litterbox already. I also have some Furry friends but mommy says I might not see them unless thru my cage. Mommy says they are something called "Ferrets". I also have "Dogs" here too but they mommy says I will never see unless im outside and they are behind a fence. Well i've had a long day and need some sleep. GOODNIGHT ALL! "


----------



## CarrotzMom (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## crystal (Jul 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Carrot 

I hope you can show us some more pictures of your cute self soon!


----------



## lillyen10 (Jul 22, 2010)

you are so cute im smaller than you but i am older at the same time


----------



## CarrotzMom (Jul 22, 2010)

"Good Morning all! This morning I got to chillax with my human mommy on her bed and watch House. I aslo got to meet one of my ferret brothers who was very nice and is socialized with other animals, but mommy would never leave me alone with him. Mommy doesn't want me to fear them so is showing me at a early age to get used to them being in a cage near mine. They don't scare me they can just get kinda loud at 5 am when using the bathroom and eating. Well here is some cute pics of me"

Watching House!






Chillin on the Bed!






Again on the Bed you can see my Ferret Brothers behind me! They have a HUGE cage!






<3 Carrotz!


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 23, 2010)

hi carrot! we all think that you are very cute - as are your ferret brothers. it's nice to see that you have a tv - your family definitely know how to treat a bunny


----------



## CarrotzMom (Jul 24, 2010)

"TY I use my cuteness to my advantage to get mommy to do things for me! Oh! yesturday I ran all over mommys room and meet a boy he is really cool. Today is kinda hot so mommy have a fan blowing into my cage."

"Here is me outside my cage on my towel trying to sleep...Urg Mommy woke me up cause she loves to take photos of me!"


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 24, 2010)

Awwwwww what an ADORABLE little bunny you are! *Squee!*


----------



## cheryl (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh Carrot..you are just the cutest lil bunny..


----------



## CarrotzMom (Jul 25, 2010)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Oh Carrot..you are just the cutest lil bunny..


"TY very much! but mommy says I wont stay little for long =P"


----------



## CarrotzMom (Jul 25, 2010)

"I played in the backyard today for the first time! It was so much fun! when I got inside I was so sleepy. Mommy made me a "Carrotz" name plate today for my cage it's so CUTE will post a pic of it soon."

<3 Night!


----------



## CarrotzMom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Yield (Jul 28, 2010)

Ohhh what a lucky bun 
Very creative name plate, it's awesome


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 28, 2010)

love the name plate...and a great bun to already be watching house


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 28, 2010)

what a lucky bun! that is a great nameplate


----------



## CarrotzMom (Jul 31, 2010)

"Well I barely spend any time in my cage. Mommy lets me freeroam when she is home I go back to my box to pee and mommy is very happy I do so. I follow Mommy all over I don't leave more than 3 feets away from her. I am still pretty small Mommy is waiting for me to get a growth spurt."

Anyone who has Flemish Giants know when he might be getting bigger?

<3


----------



## cheryl (Jul 31, 2010)

I love the name plate...so cute!


----------



## CarrotzMom (Aug 1, 2010)

Carrot is finally growing a bit. I finally got a pellet he would actually eat which is Oxbow I believe. I have also gotten him Alfafa hayalong with thetimonthy hay I was already feeding him. I am trying to figure out what he will live in once he is full grown. I am also trying to downsize my 5 ferrets cage which is a FN 142. It takes up alot of room and they barely spend time in it. Anyone who has a Flemish when they are not freeroaming what do u keep them housed in? also any other sandy flemies out there, i'd love to see pics?


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 1, 2010)

Cute Name Plaque!
I make those too!
I need to make a new one for my future bunny. I already have one for Felix 

What did you make it from??????

I make mine and sell them now :biggrin:

anyways, Your bun is very cute, cant wait to see more pics!!! Keep em' coming!


_edit: Misspelled _


----------



## CarrotzMom (Aug 1, 2010)

Paper and Cardboard very simple materials.


----------



## CarrotzMom (Aug 3, 2010)

*Carrotz*

Breed: Flemish Giant

Color: Sandy

Sex: Male

Age: Baby(6-8 weeks)

Gotcha Day:07/21/2010

I've had Carrotz for almost 2 weeks so my guesstimate would be he is between 6-8 weeks old. He is finally starting to grow. When I got him his tummy was little and now it always feels full. I am still rattling my brain on what kind of cage I am going to use when he gets HUGE. He is my first bunny and I spoil him like hell. I went to shelters and saw alot of breeds. Alot of the smaller breeds seemed to skittish for me. I wanted a rabbit that would interact with me and not run away. I know ever rabbit is different but none of the ones I meet seemed to be for me. One of the workers at the shelter told me about Flemish Giants and even introduced me to hers. OMG I feel in love with the breed includeing the fact that they are HUGE. I love big animals. Growing up I always had large dogs. Well I wanted a young rabbit that would bond with me and lucky enough I found a breeder and got my Carrotz! These last 2 weeks have been WONDERFUL. I think my 4 ferrets might be getting jelous. I have one ferret that ive had since he was very young thatI socialized with other animals like cats, dogs, guinea pigs, and even a friends rabbit. Well I think thats it for now I will post pics soon need to find my camera Carrotz is getting mad that I haven't.


----------



## CarrotzMom (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok I got the coroplast and stick on tiles for the floor of the cage I will put together today. I need to find a pen or the NIC pannels on craigslist cheap.


----------



## CarrotzMom (Aug 3, 2010)

So Carrotz upgraded his house today. He went from a large petstore cage to a NIC pen/cage. I am sure this won't be the last time messing with his cage but I like the more room he has now. First is a pic of his old cage then a new cage.































I am going to make a wood frame for the base to help keep the cage from moving but right now im finished for the time being.


----------



## CarrotzMom (Aug 3, 2010)

NEW PICS!





















ENJOY <3!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice age. Nyx had a GIANT dog kennel which is an awesome cage too - when she and Athena and Sophia would be out playing - you'd see all three stretched out napping in her cage (I'll have to find a picture) - and there was still room to spare. The cage was pricey - and for a 150+ pound dog..but I love it. 

As far as the growth of your flemish giant - that's going to depend upon a lot of things. For instance - Dave and Karen (wabbitdad12 and wabbitmom12) breed flemish giants and their babies are always bigger at 8-10 weeks than mine are...of course...my does tend to have larger litters.

I'm shocked the breeder let you take your bunny at such a young age. Not to scare you - but I've lost them at 10-12 weeks of age from weaning problems...which is why mine stay with mama till about 10 weeks and then they stay here with their littermates another two weeks at least. 

I would expect to probably see a growth spurt around 8-9 weeks and then again around 12-14 weeks. A good person to ask would be "bluegiants" here on the forum since she's bred flemish giants for years whereby I've only had a few litters.

Here are a couple of pictures of my 10 week old baby trying to get out of its cage today...










Its nice to see another flemish slave on here...

EDITED TO ADD: Its cage cleaning day here and I hadn't yet cleaned their cage - that is three days worth of poops from five flemish babies (6 flemish babies for two days).


----------



## CarrotzMom (Aug 3, 2010)

Yea it did seem rly young for me to take him. Carrotz was the only baby he had left and I was told that he was the runt of the litter. He has been eating his food very nicely I refill his bowl every day.


----------



## Yield (Aug 4, 2010)

Awww what a cutie!
I have never had a baby bun (smaller than 6 months)..
I kinda wish I have, but I suppose it's a good thing I save buns from humane societies 
Anyways, great setup 
How'sCarrot doing with littertraining?

Ahhh I can't get over how cutttee Carrot is!


----------



## CarrotzMom (Aug 4, 2010)

He is doing great with his littertraining he will always go to his box to pee. Poop well he will use his box most of the time otherwise he will leave little balls every here and there but its not much.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 4, 2010)

What a cutie!

Here is my two cents:


Continue to free feed him pellets.
Go easy on the veggies since he was taken really early from his momma his digestive systemwon't be ready to handle large amounts.
I am not a big fan of alfa hay, my flemmies get timothy and orchard grass hays.
Give a quarter cup of oatmeal, not instant, every couple of weeks. It will help him bulk up.
I look forward to hearing about his adventures and watching Carrotz grow!


----------



## CarrotzMom (Aug 5, 2010)

Here is Carrotz and his stuff teddy bear!











<3


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 5, 2010)

:inlove: awww so cute! I can tell from this picture this is not a spoiled bunny!


----------



## CarrotzMom (Aug 5, 2010)

Lol I just bought him a small dog bed today cause he loves to lay on my bed thought id get him one of his own.


----------



## CarrotzMom (Aug 5, 2010)

Beautiful pictures of Carrotz outside!

I am so curious of what his color will be when he grows.

















































































<3


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 5, 2010)

Aw, Carrots ears are SO BIG! :biggrin:


----------



## Yield (Aug 5, 2010)

Awww Carrot is suuuuch a cutie pie! <3
He looks like he's gunna be a Sandy when he gets older 
To me at least... I'm still a beginner at colouring XD

I can't wait until I get a fence outside so I can take my bunbuns outside!


----------



## CarrotzMom (Aug 5, 2010)

I know he is a Sandy but I know all Sandys look different. I wonder how orange he will be.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 6, 2010)

Great pictures!


----------



## CarrotzMom (Aug 7, 2010)

So Carrotz is so very attached to me and my boyfriend. He will follow us everywhere around the room and always ask for attention from us. He LOVES his little bed he sleeps on it all the time with his Teddy Bear.


----------



## CarrotzMom (Aug 8, 2010)

Well I thought this was intresting on how fast my little baby has grown in two weeks. Here is a pic of Carrotz on the first day I got him. Then is a new pic of Carrotz laying in his bed.











<3


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 10, 2010)

Bigger and cuter!


----------



## CarrotzMom (Aug 10, 2010)

OMG! His ears are so HUGE! I love when he puts them straight up and looks around when I call him. He is so SPOILED! lol I have to buy a bigger litter box soon. At what age will he be full grown at?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 10, 2010)

Around a year and a half he should stop growing.


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 10, 2010)

Is that age just for large breeds or any breeds?

p.s. cute pics!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thats what I have observed with my flemish.


----------



## CarrotzMom (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL i've seen his dad who is 3ish I think the guy said and he was HUGE bigger than a small dog.


----------



## CarrotzMom (Aug 13, 2010)

Carrotz is getting so BIG! He is growing so fast. I am waiting for him to get just a bit bigger to take down the CC cage and let him be free roaming. I also have to money saved for his neuter when the time comes. Will post pics soon.


----------



## CarrotzMom (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry haven't had time to update my blog. Whats new: I broke up with my BF. Going thru alot of BS with him now. Carrotz is getting HUGE! will post new pics soon.


----------



## cheryl (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of Carrotz...i wanna see how big he's getting...he's such a gorgeous bunny..

Oh and sorry to hear about the break up..


----------



## CarrotzMom (Aug 22, 2010)

PICTURES!


----------



## CarrotzMom (Aug 30, 2010)

I am proud to anounce that Carrotz is now a free roaming rabbit 24/7. I have the cage nicely put away to where if I need it all I got to do is reattach the sides. He has a nice food/water bowl and a nice big litter box


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 30, 2010)

What a good slave!


----------



## CarrotzMom (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello sry been rly busy with college and life in general Carrotz is such a good boy and well cheers me up when ive had a bad day. I am debateing getting him a friend but duno its just a idea. I am gone all day tuesday till thurday and only see him in the morning and at night and i am wondering if getting him a friend might be nice to keep him company when i cant. I am alseo debating what kind of friend i would get him breed wise any thoughts on this idea?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 6, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about getting him a friend if he is getting your undivided attention when your home. You can always get him a stuffed friend for him to cuddle with. Before you get him a friend, you may want to ask yourself, if you have time to deal with bonding sessions right now. Just my :twocentsworth.

How is Carrotz doing? Is he a good study buddy?


----------



## CarrotzMom (Sep 6, 2010)

Carrot is doing geat and well I have the $ right now for 2 along with the time/space to put the other during bonding. And I thought right now might be the best time to bond him cause he is so young. Carrot is WONDERFUL lol he is a great rabbit I call him a kitty cause he always uses his box and is very clean. He is not caged at all. He is limited to my room all day and outside when I have the time to go out with him he has a huge fenced in yard to play in. Like I said im debateing the 2nd rabbit. He has alot of stuffed animals he loves to groom and cuddle with. and he always looks for attention from my chihuahuas who just walk away from him. The dogs are family pets. I live at home.


----------



## CarrotzMom (Sep 10, 2010)

got a bun today from a friend who purchase a pregnant female unknowningly. She also has the father rabbit well what she thinks could most likely be the dad cause the lady she got them from had them caged next to eachother. I'll post pics later, I posted 2 in the rabbitry. Him and Carrot are giving kisses like crazy thru the cage.


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Sep 11, 2010)

The ears! Oh God the ears! I love him. ^.^


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 11, 2010)

What a cute bunny


----------



## CarrotzMom (Sep 11, 2010)

Well my friend might want the rabbit she gave me back urg. But I guess its ok cause I havent stared bonding them yet at all. The rabbit baby was cage with his dad and I guess the dad bunny is getting depressed.


----------



## CarrotzMom (Sep 11, 2010)

Just a update today is not a happy day. I was sad to give up the new rabbit but the dad rabbit he had been caged with stoped eating and drinking once I brought the son over and put him back in the cage the dad got up and started binkying everywhere. It didn't feel right for me to take him back home with me. Also one of my ferrets who had Cancer passed away this morning. He had been battleing it for 3 years now. My other 3 ferrets are extremely sad today they all seem to realize he is gone. I still plan on getting a pal for Carrot and Carrots neuter is planed for a coupl months from now. I have the money put aside and everything for it. I also have started saving money to spay/nuetuer another rabbit. Well i'll update later I have some rabbits I am going to see this week.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 12, 2010)

I am sorry about you having to give up the bun and your ferret passing away.


----------



## CarrotzMom (Sep 12, 2010)

TY Wabbitdad12! I knew it was coming for awhile now with my ferret he had been getting worse and even the others knew it. When he finally passed he was in my room with me and Carrot and even Carrot layed next to me and the ferret and groomed him a bit. Carrot is extremely loveing little rabbit and always seems to know what exactly to do. This is one of the reasons why I wanted another rabbit for Carrot to have someone to be with when I am not home. And lets just say after having all that bad stuff happen in one day I woke up to a surprise from my BF. Now I didnt think he would do this cause he is a animal lover but admited to not like rabbits that much but he LOVES Carrot and tells me everyday Carrot is NOT a rabbit he is a small dog or cat. Well I woke up to this baby rabbit all set up in the cage the other rabbit was in. He went to a breeder this morning to vist rabbits cause he wanted to get me one and well I think for himself too. The rabbit is a lionhead but the color I am totally lost on. It's also a boy. Carrot doesn't seem to mind the little one at all I took him out of his cage to hold/pet him and Carrot came right up to me gave kisses and binkyed off. Well his name is Zuko and he is a month old. Here are pics. Ive never had a rabbit with long hair and i need to know how to groom him. He gets things stuck on his butt alot.


----------



## Yield (Sep 12, 2010)

What an adorable little bun! <3
Zuko from Avatar right?


----------



## CarrotzMom (Sep 12, 2010)

Yea the BF named him cause on his eyes it looks like he has a scar.


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Sep 13, 2010)

Gah! So cute.
:big kiss:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 13, 2010)

What a cute little bunny!


----------



## CarrotzMom (Sep 26, 2010)

So haven't had time to post life is so hectic. I had my bf come from Ohio for a vist. He loved Carrotz and Zuko. Carrot is getting HUGE and is getting along wonderfully with Zuko who is caged being littertrained and they give kisses and everything thru the cage and Carrotz lays right next to it. Will update with pics soon!


----------



## Yield (Sep 26, 2010)

Aww  They sound adorable! Can't wait to see the pictures!
That's awesome that he's named Zuko  I'm watching Avatar right now lol!


----------



## CarrotzMom (Sep 26, 2010)

UPDATE PICS!

CARROTZ! 4 months old now!
















Zuko! He is around 5 weeks!











THe pics of Zuko he just figured out how to get in Carrotz litterbox which I hope they will share one day!


----------



## CarrotzMom (Sep 26, 2010)

A Pic of Carrotz and Zuko eating hay!


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 27, 2010)

Cute bunnies. It's so sweet seeing them sharing meal together  They seem get along well.


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Sep 27, 2010)

Omgsh he has the floppy ear like my Odin!
So cute.
:inlove:


----------



## CarrotzMom (Sep 27, 2010)

Yea the vet says its just a down ear it might go up or stay down but its otherwise normal.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 27, 2010)

*CarrotzMom wrote: *


> Yea the vet says its just a down ear it might go up or stay down but its otherwise normal.


Thats great!


----------



## CarrotzMom (Sep 29, 2010)

OUTSIDE PLAY PICS! 






















































































ENJOY!


----------



## Yield (Sep 29, 2010)

Ohhh cute!  Carrot is getting SO big! Zuko is sooo tiny compared to him!


----------



## CarrotzMom (Sep 29, 2010)

Yea and he is only 3/4 months old.


----------



## mistyjr (Sep 30, 2010)

Zuko looks just like my JW buck!!


Very Cute!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 30, 2010)

I love this picture, its like he's saying "whatcha doin?" I also love that white ball of fluff in the outdoor photo's too.


----------



## CarrotzMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Yea outside pics were so much fun!


----------



## CarrotzMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Here is Video of Carrotz playing in the yard!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sHGQ4MFDfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sHGQ4MFDfA[/ame]


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 1, 2010)

They are so cute, especially Carrotz ! I think his ears make him double cute !!!


----------



## CarrotzMom (Oct 2, 2010)

Carrotz is now learning how to walk on a leash outside. He is used to the yard but not used to the front of the house yet. Leting him ease into it.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 2, 2010)

Aww i just love Carrotz...love those ears...and little Zuko is just adorable!


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow ! I wish I could take Kimiko for a walk with her harness. Unfortunately, she freaked out every time I held the harness. :big wink: But I'm not ready to giving up yet. Say hello to your bunnies for me  ( Kisses for those lovely ears of Carrotzs :big kiss:, and of course Zuko ! )


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Oct 4, 2010)

Send Carrots to meeee!
I just love him.
And Odin would too.
:love:


----------



## CarrotzMom (Oct 4, 2010)

jessicalovesjesse- I'd Love to see a pic of Odin!


----------



## CarrotzMom (Nov 4, 2010)

Omg! So life is hectic as **** right now...Carrotz is getting HUGE! Zuko is also rather larger but has became very skitish. He is caged still potty training is still in the works. I really dont mind Zuko being skittish cause he is very affectionate with Carrotz which is what i wanted. Pics coming soon. Carrotz lop ear is starting to go back up slowly.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 11, 2010)

He must be picking up the thumping going on in my herd.


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 12, 2010)

awww his ears are sooo big they ant stay up straight! he will be a big boy if hes gonna grow into those! love the new bunny!


----------



## CarrotzMom (Nov 26, 2010)

Well everything is bad right now. Both Zuko and Carrot got sick. The doctors gave me antibotics and such but Zuko sadly has passed over the rainbow bridge. Carrot is doing rly well and is missing his little freind alot. He sits in Zukos cage and was with Zuko when he passed. Carrot and Me are heartbroken. I know I might need to get Carrot a friend again in the future but right now we are just morning. Zuko will be greatly missed. He might not have liked me much but he made Carrot very happy.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 26, 2010)

I am so sorry about Zuko's passing. I am glad Carrotz is doing better.


----------



## Yield (Feb 24, 2011)

I was just thinking about you because I saw some Flemishes today that look sort of like Carrot! 

I'm so sorry I didn't see your post earlier- And I'm so sorry about Zuko =( 

How is Carrot doing?


----------

